# Warmachine Cryx beginnings...



## sphere830 (Aug 4, 2009)

So, I was at my LGS the other day for some 40k league play and got to watch a game of warmachine run. I have to say that I was impressed with the speed and structure of the game. After admiring the miniatures, rules and the like, then realizing that this was the same setting as the old D&D "Iron Kingdoms" setting, I was sold. So, I walked out of there with a 'battlegroup' and a solo miniature--a machine wraith, to round out my collection at 15 points. This is like a one-night stand, it happened so fast that I...well, I have my first 15 points all painted up and ready for some table-top action (save the flock). While admiring some of the sculpts of the other players, I began to browse and gravitate toward a list. The evil, magic and dark witch group no less. So here is to a new army in another system. If you have any advice on where to go next, in terms of painting or collecting, feel free to comment. Thanks for looking.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Welcome to the armies of the Dragonfather :victory:


I like the paint on the models, especially the jacks. I am not overly sold on the purple however as it just doesn't seem to go with the green to me. However that is a personal thing for sure. As for further purchases there are two things I will recommend: Bane Thralls (10), the Bane Thrall Unit Attachment and Bane Lord Tartarus. No Cryx list should be without these models.


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

I have no idea what warmachine is or how it works, but i do know a good looking model when i see one, and they, sir, have had a lot of effort put into them, i personally disagree with wraithlord, im rather fond of the purple, but as he said that is a personal thing  either way im going to rep you xD


----------



## sphere830 (Aug 4, 2009)

The Wraithlord said:


> Welcome to the armies of the Dragonfather :victory:
> 
> 
> I like the paint on the models, especially the jacks. I am not overly sold on the purple however as it just doesn't seem to go with the green to me. However that is a personal thing for sure. As for further purchases there are two things I will recommend: Bane Thralls (10), the Bane Thrall Unit Attachment and Bane Lord Tartarus. No Cryx list should be without these models.


 The bane thrall unit and lord tartarus are probably next. However, I'm going next Monday evening to demo the game and try my first hand at it. I'm also anxious to get started reading the fluff when I can pick up the army book. 

The green and purple is kind of a two-fold nod to evil necromancers that remind me of green and purple while some of my favorite super heroes/villians (ie. The Joker and the hulk) has this classic color scheme. Somewhere between laughing pirates and steaming hulks. lol


----------

